# Updated the kayak trailer



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Big shout out to Eddie over at English Trailers, great service at a good price!

My trailer was origianlly a 10x6 aluminum motorcycle trailer. Last year I had built a home made rack out of Unistrut and used some cheaper Kayak "J" style racks. The unistrut actually worked out really well but the cheap eBay kayak racks did not and were getting pretty rusty. I also could only hold three. Here it is before.



















I purchased 60" uprights and two 80"cross bars. I could easily add another cross bar to haul six yaks but no point since I only have four. I am having a sign made to put between the uprights as a rolling billboard too! Now if the wind will stop blowing so I can stop cancelling trips Id be a happy man!!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

:notworthy: Simply amazing man!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks awesome JD.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Awesome*

That's the coolest Kayak trailer I've ever seen. Great Job


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. I added PVC bunks for the PA with the help of Ginzu today but I still need to add something for the outbacks. Any suggestions?


----------



## mdgIII (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks good!!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Great looking trailer JD!!! I dont know if you are aware of this but all trailers in the state of Florida are required to have fenders. I have a friend that built a home made trailer and used it for years and got pulled over a while back for nothing other than to be told he needed to put fenders on the trailer and that he could be cited for not having them. Luckily he wasnt cited at that time. Again very cool trailer JD!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Disco said:


> Great looking trailer JD!!! I dont know if you are aware of this but all trailers in the state of Florida are required to have fenders. I have a friend that built a home made trailer and used it for years and got pulled over a while back for nothing other than to be told he needed to put fenders on the trailer and that he could be cited for not having them. Luckily he wasnt cited at that time. Again very cool trailer JD!!


Gotta link?

I talked to Eddie about fenders, I imagine if it was illegal to not have them he would mention it even to just get a sale.

I looked and couldnt find any relevant statutes other then this one:



> 316.252 Splash and spray suppressant devices.—
> (1) No person shall drive or operate, or cause to be driven or operated, any truck of gross vehicle weight of 26,000 pounds or more, any truck tractor, or any trailer or semitrailer the net weight of which is 2,000 pounds or more unless such vehicle is equipped with fenders, covers, or other splash and spray suppressant devices, such as substantial flexible flaps on the rearmost wheels of such vehicle or combination of vehicles, which will effectively prevent or minimize the splash or spray of water or mud and the throwing of other materials on the windshields of following vehicles. The provisions of this section shall not apply to vehicles used exclusively for the purpose of producing, processing, or transporting agricultural products, including horticultural products or forestry products.
> (2) The Department of Transportation shall adopt rules necessary for the implementation of this section.
> (3) A violation of this section is a noncriminal traffic infraction, punishable as a nonmoving violation as provided in chapter 318.
> History.—s. 1, ch. 87-165; s. 197, ch. 99-248.


Since my trailer is much less then 2,000 pounds it looks like Im good to go.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Disco said:


> Great looking trailer JD!!! I dont know if you are aware of this but all trailers in the state of Florida are required to have fenders. I have a friend that built a home made trailer and used it for years and got pulled over a while back for nothing other than to be told he needed to put fenders on the trailer and that he could be cited for not having them. Luckily he wasnt cited at that time. Again very cool trailer JD!!


Gotta link?

I talked to Eddie about fenders, I imagine if it was illegal to not have them he would mention it even to just get a sale.

I looked and couldnt find any relevant statutes other then this one:



> 316.252 Splash and spray suppressant devices.—
> (1) No person shall drive or operate, or cause to be driven or operated, any truck of gross vehicle weight of 26,000 pounds or more, any truck tractor, or any trailer or semitrailer the net weight of which is 2,000 pounds or more unless such vehicle is equipped with fenders, covers, or other splash and spray suppressant devices, such as substantial flexible flaps on the rearmost wheels of such vehicle or combination of vehicles, which will effectively prevent or minimize the splash or spray of water or mud and the throwing of other materials on the windshields of following vehicles. The provisions of this section shall not apply to vehicles used exclusively for the purpose of producing, processing, or transporting agricultural products, including horticultural products or forestry products.
> (2) The Department of Transportation shall adopt rules necessary for the implementation of this section.
> (3) A violation of this section is a noncriminal traffic infraction, punishable as a nonmoving violation as provided in chapter 318.
> History.—s. 1, ch. 87-165; s. 197, ch. 99-248.


Since my trailer is much less then 2,000 pounds it looks like Im good to go.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Gotta link?
> 
> I talked to Eddie about fenders, I imagine if it was illegal to not have them he would mention it even to just get a sale.
> 
> ...


Nope no link homie just the word of my buddy and what happened to him. I believe he said it was a state trooper that pulled him over. And it looks like you are right about the weight limit on fenders. I know I spent a ton of time fabricating removable fenders on my race car trailer just so I didnt have to worry about getting hassled. loaded up with the race car it weighs about 3k total. Glad you wont have to make the addition to yours I just wanted to look out for ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I appreciate it, I am getting em too but having to cancel all my trips I had booked last week left me a little short.

I also need to remove a leaf spring. When the trailer is loaded down with all my yaks it isnt bad, but if I have jut one or two on there it bounces pretty good. Not too bad but the tool box lid makes a ton of noise when it bounces so it sounds rather ominous!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I hear ya about coming up short lol I dont depend on fishing for my lively hood but it does improve my sanity and not being able to fish lately due to weather is killing me.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice rig JD...:thumbsup:

would not pvc bunks work as well for the Outbacks?...


----------

